# Story time!



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I thought that it was time for a brand new game! 
Here’s how it works: I’ll start a story with two sentences. Then y’all can post two sentences and continue the story. If the story gets boring or you have a good idea for an ending, then you can end the story. Here’s the rules:
1. You can only post two sentences at a time. 
2. You can post as many times as you want, but you cannot post twice in a row. 
3. Please no rated R images or words
4. Every story has to end with “The End”. To symbolize that the story has ended 
Keep it fun, keep it clean, and be as imaginative as you want. Plot Twists are very welcome. 

Once upon a time, there was a young goatherd. His best friend was a goat named Charlie.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

His next best friend was a goat named Lucy. His next next best friend was a goat named Linus.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

He loved to play with Lucy and Linus on their playgrounds! But he would never share food with them, it was his food and his food only.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So Lucy and Linus went off to find there own food. Not long after they started off, they ran straight into a gigantic armadillo.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The armadillo was foaming at the mouth and it was very angry. Linus and Lucy wasn’t sure what to do, so they yelled loudly for help.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Despite Linus and Lucy’s call for help, there was no response from Charlie, or the goat herder! The armadillo inched closer...and closer..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Then a huge floppy eared dog....jumped in front of the armadillo....
The hair raised on his back..his teeth showing as he growled and drooled...


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

The dog snapped at the armadillo! The armadillo embarrassedly whimpered in fear...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The armadillo burst into tears and started crying like a baby. Across the green fields they heard a rumbling and soon an even larger armadillo came out of nowhere yelling, "NOBODY SNAPS AT MY BABY!"


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

At that moment Charlie came hop skip and jumping along. He called to mama Armidello: "Hey, Joanna, dont be such a stick in the mud, they were only playing",


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

NO THEY WEREN'T!! roared mama armadillo. And she jump away with her baby.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Shees... stick in the mud


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

The end lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

There once was a wizard who knew every secret there ever was about goats. His nemisis was the goat king who's name was Bart.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> There once was a wizard who knew every secret there ever was about goats. His nemisis was the goat king who's name was Bart.


Real quick. What was the wizards name!?!??!?

The wizard knew everything. Except for Barts mom... Barts mom was a POWERFUL doe who feared no one! Who would stop her from taking over the barn?.....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Idk. Charlie?

Charlotte not only had plans to take over, she was grooming Bart to be her successor. Charlie was determined to stop their rule before it even started.


----------

